# Tommy Farmer 12' custom 3-6 oz



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Been throwing & fishing my new 12 footer. What a sweet rod. Paired it up with an Akios 555. Exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Ethan Hennet (Jan 17, 2016)

yeh, I have one (13ft. 8-12oz.) I have been using it for a few months now for tourney casting. It is paired up with a custom Abu- Garcia made for the application, ( not for fishing).It throws good and is a nice rod. The only con would be that it is a little heavier of a blank. I am deciding on many getting another one the 12'4", this model is lighter, and will load better when throwing 125-175 gram.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ethan, what is your best distance cast with that set up?


----------

